# Next Spring St Louis Slot Car Show?



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone now when the next show is? Kirk


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Email recieved:
Mark your calendars, stash away some of the Income tax refund for this, the date is April 15th, 2012. Orlando Gardens as usual. Show flyer to be forth coming next week. Tell your friends, tell your neighbors, tell your wife you have to go see a man about a horse, but be there!


----------

